
McDonald's and other restaurants are offering daily paychecks - josephpmay
http://www.businessinsider.com/restaurants-trying-to-appeal-to-millennials-with-daily-paychecks-2017-10
======
burntrelish1273
Disclaimer: I worked at fast-food as a kid, used to live on multi hectokilo
USD after university and live on just under 1 decikilo USD now.

People making less have a hard time affording a baseline of basics. So
marginal propensity to consume (MPC) is higher for those inelastic demand
costs. It's also harder to get a bank account, keep good credit, get discounts
like coupons or shop at big-box stores (eg some areas only have convenience
stores) and there's less social pressure to save and shop wisely.

Also, when you have only $20 and have to choose between food and gas, it seems
impossible to look at a smartphone app like GasBuddy when data is
prohibitively expensive.

------
jessriedel
The demand for this service isn't modern. (That's just a hook by the
journalists.) A key advantage of a waiter/bartender jobs has always been the
immediacy of tips: you have cash in your pocket the very first night.

~~~
dang
It's amusing how they threw 'millennial' in there too. We probably should
start downweighting the M-word.

~~~
gt_
_" Basically, their life is real-time," Barha told Business Insider._

~~~
numtel
Because "living hand to mouth" doesn't sound good...

------
momentmaker
with crypto like eth and setting up a smart contract, a company can pay its
employee down to the second they work.

